# HS 828 Auger Fluid



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi, could some one tell what Honda recommends for the type of fluid in the auger gear box. I would like to know the capacity as well.

Thanks


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Pretty sure its 75-90 GL5 gear oil.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you ever use gear oil, 75-90 or 90, only use synthetic, just thickens in the cold too much, where as synthetic does not.


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

I wonder if the service manual would say for sure what to use? I have one on order.

I have a quart of 80W-90 gear oil, GL-5 for limited slip that states for top off only.

I have been unsuccessful by Googling this as well.

The local dealer may know.

Thanks


----------



## mever (Feb 3, 2016)

I do not have an answer but I have a question, my older ST524 started making a horrible metal on metal grinding noise toward the end of the season WHEN I ENGAGE THE AUGER. When I check the level, it is hard to see in there and I stuck a straw in there that seems it to be at least not to the top/ I really don't see any gear oil in there. Safe assumption that is causing my noise? 

Also, when I changed the oil, it gets all over the place from the drain plug. How is it properly done?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mever said:


> I do not have an answer but I have a question, my older ST524 started making a horrible metal on metal grinding noise toward the end of the season WHEN I ENGAGE THE AUGER.


Could be the rear bearing just in front of the driven auger pulley, too. Mine exploded this winter on my HS80 after 30 years of faithful service and took out the auger pulley with it. It was making a metallic grinding noise when I was blowing the end of the driveway, and I really should have stopped right then, but there was 28" of snow and I really wanted to get it done. 

Ended up replacing all three auger bearings and that was all it had really needed. The auger gearcase lube was still in good condition. 

The upside is that I panicked and purchased an HSS1332ATD, which has been wonderful! :yahoo:


----------



## mever (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks. I'll have to weigh that comment, it is an ugly noise on near 30 yr machine. We get LOTS of snow in the Wasatch Front. It might be done. I hope I get a few other comments, I am only so less than so on small engines/ tools.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Shop manual [for HS828 and HS624] states SAE #90 gear oil. 0.169 US qt.

Mine's only had regular dino in it for 25 years, changed once, but I'd go full synthetic if I was doing it today.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

There is no reason to over think it. Synthetic 75w-90 Will supersede any oil that was used back in the day when the 828 came out.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

0.169 qt.

just fill it until it's starts to run out from bottom of fill hole. and we use 80-90w oil just as the manual says. have had these Honda's that are over 30 years old and still going strong.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> 0.169 qt.
> 
> just fill it until it's starts to run out from bottom of fill hole. and we use 80-90w oil just as the manual says. have had these Honda's that are over 30 years old and still going strong.


Yeah, isn't that a bit bizarre. At least it let's you know it doesn't hold much as you pour it on in :laugh:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> There is no reason to over think it. Synthetic 75w-90 Will supersede any oil that was used back in the day when the 828 came out.


Yep-'er. But the man asked for a factory spec...happened to have one to post. 

You guys are great here.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> Yeah, isn't that a bit bizarre. At least it let's you know it doesn't hold much as you pour it on in :laugh:



well, the only auger trannies I have known to fail are the ones that get a crack or chip in them that the owner does not know about and they slowly drain of oil until it is too late.

I'm sure they fail for other reasons too. I have one in the garage i have been meaning to tear into for the fun of it . the guy at Honda said they are easy to rebuild so I just need the practice.


----------

